# Hand Tool?



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I stumble upon this YouTube video thought it was interesting. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I could use that.


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice toy. But a finger in the wrong place, at the wrong time.


Michael


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Come on, is that for real? I don't think I would want to work all day on that. Pretty cool though. Red


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Very impressive! I couldn't personally justify the $1000 pricetag, but it is cool.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll admit there are times when I could have used something like that. Fingers aside...... I wouldn't pay that kind of money though.


----------



## njwoods (Nov 25, 2008)

hello all,
Well that is very interesting, I had no idea one tool could do so much work. I guess the price is too high for me, so back to hand tools.

I was wondering if any one knows a good drill for drilling something fragile like sea shells or wooden beads? I have an old hand drill but the bits I have did not do what I wanted.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Neat idea, but, $1300 unassembled ? $1550 assembled ? then another $200 for the metal stand ? then over $300 for blades ? plus tax ? Goodluck !


----------

